# Haunt name



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Me and the wife have been trying to come up with a name for our haunt for awhile. We finally narrowed it down to two names, Creepsville and Visions of Madness. Its kind of a generic name since we will be changing it around a little every year. Tell me which one you like best and if you have another suggestion please let me know.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

When I think of Creepsville I vision the guys in the local bars in New Jersey  Just kidding..well not really, but I like Visions of Madness better.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Visions of Madness - it's a classy name


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Visions of Madness


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

All things being equal, Creepsville sounds better to me, but unless your haunt is an entire village (ville), it wouldn't fit, so I voted for Visions of Madness.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I have to say Visions of Madness as well. Great Haunt name I think!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

They are both pretty good, but witout some idea of what the haunt is like, I prefer Creepsville. Visions is good if you are going to have various scenes of horror/terror that are not otherwise connected. A clown room, a spider room, a ghost room, a rat room, etc. Using the idea of skipping from vision to vision. Creepsville would be good for the same or possibly a haunted locale, and could include the graveyard, pumpkin patch, witch or mad scientist area, ghosts of little children, maybe an asylum type setting. It engenders something that could possibly be connected. 

What type of things are you going to be using?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

The areas will change from time to time. The front is set up as a cemetary for smaller kids that dont want to walk around back. The back yard had a large cemetary, then I turned the dog pen into a physco area, the next room on my shed was a chopshop, the other room was a doll room, the next area was a funeral, the next was a moving spider raising and lowering from a tree, across from that was a scarecrow in a pumpkin patch, my back porch was a withces lair and finally I had a toxic area as you walked out of the yard. There will be a few changes this year.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

This year the back yard will be cemetary, physco, A creepy family area or seance' room, a little girls room with a spinning head, toxic area the large area with the scarecrow and lots of pumpkins with the chop shop mixed in it (scene a movie the other day with that same principal), The moving spider, the witches lair and if theres time which I highly doubt a vortex tunnel as you leave the back yard.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I think for creepsville to really fit your haunt would almost have to have a certain dark humor about it. Like horror-comedy tinged. Or Creepsville also makes me think of horribly disfigured creatures and vile characters lurking about. I love that name!

However going by what you are describing I think Visions of Madness fits just a tad better because I get a little more serious vibe from yours, but also your various scenes are like diffrent visions just like others have said. Both names are really good though!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep. I would say with what you are planning Visions might be better. I really like Creepsville though. Sounds like a nice set up.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I like both names, but I think Visions of Madness suits the description of your haunt the best.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I think both of them represent pretty much the same concept. Both of them set the stage for different things going on. I like the sound of Creepsville better. I think it is simple and catchy, so it would be easier for folks to remember. If you have people in costumes in the haunt, you have creeps. Unless they are wearing a Cinderella costume. Which around here that is creepy also! But I always believe people should go with what they like the most. Plus Like I told Joiseygal with her haunt, use both names. If you Dog pen is a psycho area. Post a Vision of Madness sign on it.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. Looks like its going to be Visions as the name. Now I just have to come up with a sign.


----------

